

2012’s top ten tech. April Fools’ Day stories - sjvn
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/2012s-top-ten-tech-april-fools-day-stories/2172

======
kparaju
WRT XKCD: It's just not the middle panel that is dynamic. The whole comic is
different based on various factors
([http://www.reddit.com/r/comics/comments/rnpiw/mindboggling_x...](http://www.reddit.com/r/comics/comments/rnpiw/mindboggling_xkcd_april_fools_comic/c47927k)).

------
pfraze
You know, google tap doesn't seem _that_ crazy...

~~~
tcas
It's not. If you have a jailbroken iPhone there is an a mod you can download
to enable a morse code keyboard. <http://iditdahtext.com/iDitDahText.html>

At this point however I became so used to the virtual keyboard on my iPhone
that I doubt I would get any speed increases by switching to morse code. The
only reason why it would be more convenient is to ensure typing accuracy when
not looking at the phone.

------
brokentone
When I saw a post with a ZDNet link, I thought that was the joke. Seriously,
they're still alive?

